# Something like BBW Pocketbac bottles and covers



## NancyRogers (Aug 26, 2011)

My kids go through those little pocketbacs from BBW like crazy.  I noticed that Essentials By Catalina has unscented antibacterial base and was wondering if anyone knows where I could get some bottles with those little covers that can hook on your purse.  I've googled like crazy, but must not be using the right terms.  I've got nothing.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 26, 2011)

sks has lipbalm tubes that hook, don't know about the others.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 27, 2011)

I didn't see anything on their site, but I sent them a message asking about it.  We'll see.  I may be looking for something that just doesn't exist unless you are a giant customer like BBW.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 27, 2011)

Not sure if I'm understanding correctly but if you're looking for empty bottles with the clip attached so you can clip it onto your purse straps I'm not sure where to get those.  

But I have seen some in the travel size section of most drug stores bottles with hand sanitizer in them.  They might have the empty bottles there as well or near the shampoo section.  I usually buy the small empty bottles there for personal use, fill them with my own bath products and take them on trips.  

HTH.


----------



## NancyRogers (Aug 27, 2011)

What I'm really looking for is a set (so to speak).  A small bottle and a sleeve type thing that it can slip into that will hook onto a purse.  

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/search/ ... etbac&sr=1

Those are the items I've been getting from BBW, but I'm sure I could make these much cheaper if I could just find some similar packaging.  I'd be willing to give up on the silicone sleeve, if I could find a small bottle with a loop on it somewhere.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2011)

Lavender Lizard on etsy made holders for my jumbo lip tubes. maybe you could collaborate.

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/28745038


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/46895 ... older.html


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 28, 2011)

I've checked out Alibaba but passed on it since the minimum order sizes are 1000+ pieces usually.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2011)

here were the first things that came to mind:

-rinse and sanitize the BBW containers and reuse them with the little holders you already have

-use regular 2 oz or so boston round or other bottle that you like and knit or sew (or have someone knit or sew for you) a thing that can clip onto your bag

I bought a lip balm pouch on etsy from this girl, she would probably be able to do a custom pouch like those or maybe a whole new design with a loop or clip:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/hollyberrydesigns


you can also buy a gel base like you were suggesting or may be able to do a spray sanitizer made with alcohol like these

http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... CDoQ8gIwAg



http://www.google.com/products/catalog? ... CFoQ8wIwAA


----------

